# Cannot compile MySQL program on FreeBSD 9.0 x64



## blackyuko (Sep 10, 2012)

I wrote a small software in C++ that uses the MySQL libraries. I successfully compile it on FreeBSD 7.2, 8.2 and 8.3, with both versions x86 and x64. I've never had problems.
Now I try to compile it on FreeBSD 9.0 x64 and it gives the following error:


```
g++ -o mysql_query -I/usr/local/include -L/usr/local/lib/mysql -lmysqlclient src/main.cpp src/mysql_handler.cpp
/usr/bin/ld: skipping incompatible /usr/local/lib/mysql/libmysqlclient.so when searching for -lmysqlclient
/usr/bin/ld: skipping incompatible /usr/local/lib/mysql/libmysqlclient.a when searching for -lmysqlclient
/usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lmysqlclient
*** Error code 1
```

The paths are correct (I checked them), and I have the following MySQL libraries installed:


```
mysql-client-5.5.25 Multithreaded SQL database (client)
mysql-server-5.5.25 Multithreaded SQL database (server)
```

that are the libraries that I always installed in the previous FreeBSD versions. Why doesn't it work anymore?


----------



## SirDice (Sep 11, 2012)

blackyuko said:
			
		

> ```
> /usr/bin/ld: skipping incompatible /usr/local/lib/mysql/libmysqlclient.so when searching for -lmysqlclient
> ```


It doesn't seem to like the version you have installed.

Did you build this with the same MySQL client version on the other FreeBSD versions?


----------



## blackyuko (Sep 11, 2012)

Yes I always build it with the MySQL version 5.5.25


----------

